# cat attacks other cat after haircut



## jesse22 (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm having an issue with my 2 cats fighting after 1 got a haircut. After the haircut, the other cat now attacks the one who got her hair cut every time she sees her.

What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

It's the smell, most likely. Same thing happens when one cat goes to the vet, too.

It'll pass in a couple days. You may want to keep them separated unless you're around.

You could put a drop of vanilla on the back of each of their necks, so they'll smell the same.


----------



## jesse22 (May 27, 2010)

I bathed them both so they smell the same, and did the vanilla. They seemed fine for a minute but then she attacked again and now is still attacking


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Separate them for safety and start at the beginning with the slow steps of cat-introduction. 

Cats recognize each other mainly by scent but they also use visual knowledge ... and if the other kitty came home BOTH smelling different AND looking different ... it is no wonder the other kitty thinks there is an intruder in her home.

Give them time and do a slow re-introduction and get re-acclimated. Let "good things" happen when they are near, or in sight of, each other; treats, praise, petting, toys... It just takes time, however long it takes.
h =^..^=


----------

